

Ask YC: Looking for a new UI designer/programmer (YouIntern.com) (NYC) - twelvedigits

Stop me if you've heard this one before.<p>We've got a product and we think it's good (www.YouIntern.com). It's been live for five months or and has received very positive responses from its two core customer bases and from industry press. We've got a growing user base and a team member who is an exceedingly savvy marketer.<p>But we're seeking a keen, creative, Wusthof-sharp mind to re-build our user interface and be our lead programmer/designer. (And before you go off thinking I'm smarter than you because I know who Wusthof is, don't bother. He's a knifemaker).<p>If you're up late, like me, you might have that restless edge that pushes people. Young, ambitious people. PSD's (http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/10/bear-stearns-and-psd-spirit). People who want to work with other bright people, driven people, working late hours on something they want to see become wonderful.<p>People who live in NYC and want to meet up for a drink some night. Those kind of people. Shoot me an email and we'll chat about the project: twelvedigits [at] gmail [dot] com<p>If you're not in NYC and still interested, send me a note please and we'll have a chat.
======
twelvedigits
Sure. More than anything, we're looking for a developer. We can pull graphic
design from elsewhere, plus we're a few steps along that process, given we
more want to modify our design now. But my hope is that someone is looking for
a project and wants to spearhead developmental changes on the site, and join
on with some very motivated thinkers.

~~~
bjclark
You should be looking for both a programmer and a UI designer, since both are
shit without the other.

------
lsemel
You should specify if you're looking for a graphic designer, HTML coder or a
software developer. "Programmer/designer" doesn't mean anything.

------
twelvedigits
Thanks for the replies.

We're definitely looking for a programmer.

If anyone wants to grab a beer in the city, give me a shout.

------
bmaier
While programmers keep UI in mind, a UI designer and a programmer are two very
different things...

